# Metal Finishing Guidebook



## goldsilverpro (Jan 4, 2013)

The new Metal Finishing Guidebook is available as a free pdf download (86 MB - 902 pages) at this link. Click on the link, wait a few seconds for the first page to appear, and hover over the pdf icon at the top. Two icons drop down. Click on the right one to download the entire book.
http://metalfinishing.epubxp.com/title/12238

I've mentioned the MFG before. They keep changing the MF site and this is the first time in a long time I've seen that you could download the book. It's basically the plater's bible but there's a lot of valuable stuff for refiners also. There are chapters on such things as stripping plated coatings, analysis, power supplies, fume control, waste control, etc., etc. I have 2 hard copies of it and use them at least once a week for refining purposes. 

You can also get a mailed paper subscription to their magazine and the Guidebook (I think) with this application. If they think you're in the industry, you'll likely get approved. The Guidebook only comes out at this time of year (unless they have changed things). If you want it soon, I would suggest applying now.
https://www.cambeywest.com/subscribe/?p=met&f=new

EDIT: I downloaded the new one and am somewhat disappointed in it. Evidently, it has been changed in the last couple of years. The analysis section no longer gives exact methods and only generalizes about what equipment is used, etc. Also, the chapter on Stripping Metallic Coatings has been eliminated. All this is in the 2004 copy I have. Everything else seems to be there in the new one and some stuff seems better and some a lot worse than it used to be.

I made pdf's of the Analysis and Stripping chapters from a pdf of the 2002 version I have. See attachments. The analysis file is 9 MB. Might take a while to download. Some of the charts are sideways. In Adobe Reader, you can rotate them by going to View/Rotate View/Clockwise


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 4, 2013)

GSP,

AMAZING!!!

I've read some of your previous posts about this book and wished I could get a copy. Thank you soooo much for posting this link.

It is a big download - took about 5 minutes with my DSL connection but well worth it!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 4, 2013)

Frugal,

I added some stuff to my post above. Might want to re-read it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 4, 2013)

GSP,

You are one of a kind!

At 900+ pages, I had just skimmed through it *very* quickly. Despite what it lacks from the previous issues you have, it still looks like an incredible collection of information on a vast range of subjects. 

And now you take the time to create .pdf files for us... 8) 

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you GSP.

You sure are an exceptional man.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 4, 2013)

GSP,

Thank you for the link to the book. So much of this can be applied to what we do, it's greatly appreciated sir...

Scott


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! Christmas came early this year!

:lol: 

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2013)

The more I look at the new MFG, the more changes I find. It's supposed to be better but it sure seems worse to me. The older issues are much more informative and are geared more to the user. The whole purpose of the new ones (last 2 years) seems to be to just sell products and equipment and gives the user little information on how to do things on his own. Here's a copy of the 2002 issue that I downloaded from Google books a couple of years ago. At that time, I assume it was public domain. They have removed it since. I highly recommend it.

Since it's a big file, I put it on Dropbox. It's the first time I did this and it took forever to figure out how to do it. If you have any problems with the download, let me know. It took a long time to upload it to Dropbox and I assume the download will also be slow. It might be slower if everyone tries to download it at the same time

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98199238/Metal_finishing_guidebook_directory%202002.pdf


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 5, 2013)

GSP,

Thank you once again!

When I clicked the link I got a blank white screen with a download progress indicator at the bottom. Once the download finished, nothing else seemed to happen.

Wait for it.

It took another several minutes for the document to appear on my screen. Be patient. 8) 

Thanks GSP,
Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> GSP,
> 
> Thank you once again!
> 
> ...


Hey, Dave,

Strange. I just downloaded it from that same link and had none of those problems. Maybe it's a difference in browsers. I use Firefox 12. The small FF download window came up as usual and I was able to use the internet or do anything else I wanted while it was downloading - no blank white screen. In other words, it downloaded just like any other download I've ever done.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 5, 2013)

That is interesting. I'm running IE 8 under Windows 7 Home Premium on a 2.2 GHz Celeron with 3 GB of memory.

I actually downloaded it twice. The first time, after the download completed, I waited about 10 to 15 seconds, and when nothing happened I figured it hung and I closed the new window I had opened for the download. I hit the link a second time and got the same result. I left the window open and started to post a reply to the forum about the problem. As I was typing, suddenly the window I had downloaded in popped back to the top with the book displayed. :lol: 

Just wanted to let other members know to be patient if the same thing happened to them.

Thanks for uploading the file GSP.

Dave


----------



## autumnwillow (Apr 27, 2016)

Would any of you like to discuss the contents of this book especially the gold plating part? I know its a bit off topic with regards to the forum but its still gold.

I've had success creating the 24k yellow gold plating solution, but my problem exists in the rose gold plating solution. I'm not sure if a trace amount of Chlorine would actually make the rose gold plating solution not work as this is the only thing that I think could be the contaminant. What I get is a yellowish plate with just a little bit of redness. Not really rose gold.

I could tell the exact process on how I make it but only if an administrator permits me to do so as this involves fulminating gold (an explosive) and potassium cyanide (a very deadly substance).

I could also tell how to avoid explosions with the fulminating gold and how to deal with potassium cyanide.

I have been doing these for years already with no problems.

Keita


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank You links worked well for me. have a few of the earlier metal finishing handbooks, and they are a wealth of resources. good read this material. Cheers n thanks again.


----------



## TLawson (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry I am late to the party... but does anyone still have the 2002 PDF that they would be willing to share with me? I have been looking for any of the older Guidebook editions online but am having no luck! 

I have also tried GSP's dropbox link above but get a 404 error.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## tesaygo (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the book.


----------



## MeltingTelsa (Jan 2, 2020)

Both book links are dead (sniffle)..... Anybody want to resurrect them? =)

Metal_finishing_guidebook_directory 2002.pdf Failed - No file
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98199238/Metal_finishing_guidebook_directory%202002.pdf

12238-metal-finishing-guide-book Failed - No file
http://metalfinishing.epubxp.com/t/12238-metal-finishing-guide-book


----------



## butcher (Jan 3, 2020)

https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=6481&p=301359#p301359


----------



## Reachingout68 (Mar 30, 2022)

A member known as Palladium posted the book here: Metal Finishing Guidebook and Directory | PDF
The thread can be found here: Metal Finishing Guidebook and Directory

I would upload the PDF but it is too large, I may put it in a google drive for people to grab


----------



## silver1 (Mar 30, 2022)

26231041-Metal-Finishing-Guidebook-and-Directory.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------

